# Load recommendations for a CVA Wolf



## muzzy17is

I have a CVA Wolf that I am going to hunt with this year and am looking for a good all around powder/bullet combo.

Looking at 100 gr 777 or White Hot pellets and 285gr powerbelts.


----------



## Flintrock

Bayedtight said:


> I have a CVA Wolf that I am going to hunt with this year and am looking for a good all around powder/bullet combo.
> 
> Looking at 100 gr 777 or White Hot pellets and 285gr powerbelts.



I have zerod some CVA Wolfs for some friends of mine.
They  shot great with 100 grains for 777 with 200 grain shockwave. (sub one inch  groups) at 100 yards.They shot poorly with the powerbelts( all over the paper at 50 yards) so I didnt bother to try the powerbelts at 100.
,
Try the 100 grains of 777 and the 200 grain shockwave.You will not be disappointed


----------



## FrontierGander

yep 100- 150gr white hots, swab between shots, winchester w209 primers, 295gr powerbelts do great in ours. Loves Two T7 magnum pellets with the 245gr powerbelts as well.


----------



## FERAL ONE

i shoot 100 grain loose in my sons and it shot very well. the powerbelts were okay but the shockwaves really do better in it . he shoots the 250's


----------



## Nitro

Honestly , I have found Powerbelts to be inferior to just about everything out there. I love the Barnes Expanders in my inlines. 250 grainers with 100 grains of Pyrodex pellets.

Great accuracy and performance.


----------



## Robk

I have been using the Platinum Power Belts for the past couple years in my winchester apex.  I use the 270gr in front of 100gr of 777.    love em.


----------



## jdrawdy

All three of my cva's like 120 grains of 777 with a 200 gr shockwave.


----------



## FireHunter174

Robk said:


> I have been using the Platinum Power Belts for the past couple years in my winchester apex.  I use the 270gr in front of 100gr of 777.    love em.



I use the same load/bullet in my Optima w/open sights.  Awesome groups!   It may be just me, but the pellets seem to loose their effectiveness if not shot within a certain amount of time.  So, its 777 powder for me.
As far as the powerbelts, they have been very accurate and effective for me.  I've never lost an animal with them.  The only thing I've noticed is a lack of blood to track.  But, luckily they all fell within sight or earshot.


----------



## flatheadpatrol

I have a .50 Cal CVA Optima Mag & shoot 100grn 777 pellets, 209 primer, and a 295 Powerbelt. I am happy with the groups.


----------



## muzzy17is

what about t/c 245 gr hollow point sabots?


----------



## NotaVegetarian

In one rifle I use 3 – 777 (150grns) with a CVA 245 on top, rifle is a 50 cal CVA Hunter Bolt Magnum 24” barrel, has a dead blow recoil reducer in the stock, and SVL recoil pad, trigger tuned to 3lbs, with a Bushnell 3200 3x9x40.
My other one is a Rossi breach action, 20” barrel, load for it is a 2-777 (100grns) with a Hornady 350 Grain GMX.  

Now I load and shoot these rifles with lots of different stuff to see what they seemed to shoot best, guess you can see that by the differences in the loads  why do I stick with 777, convenience, its easy to load, clean, and doesn’t foul too bad.


----------



## Robk

FireHunter174 said:


> I use the same load/bullet in my Optima w/open sights.  Awesome groups!   It may be just me, but the pellets seem to loose their effectiveness if not shot within a certain amount of time.  So, its 777 powder for me.
> As far as the powerbelts, they have been very accurate and effective for me.  I've never lost an animal with them.  The only thing I've noticed is a lack of blood to track.  But, luckily they all fell within sight or earshot.



I shoot my rifle quite a bit so I havent had that problem with mine.  A friend of mine gave me a box of white hots that I'm going use this year.


----------



## kmaxwell3

Just bought one of these rifles and looking forward to shooting it this weekend.


----------

